
8 Engineers Share Candid Feedback about 1:1 Meetings - brennanm
https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/engineers-share-candid-feedback-one-on-ones
======
brennanm
Author here! Happy to share more about what I learned in the interviews.

~~~
nunez
Thank you for writing this! One-on-one styles indeed vary heavily depending on
who you're talking to and how they value their time. This sheet helps condense
some of those styles down.

Thank you!

